
The Escape of Bernd Boettger (2014) - sdfjkl
http://www.hisutton.com/The%20Escape%20of%20Bernd%20Boettger.html
======
mbeex
Interesting read. Some nitpicking as a born East-German: In my opinion, the
last row of images shows pretty standard UW-orienteering equipment, which has
not much do with Boettgers scooter-like device. In particular, it has no
engine parts, only air bottle + navigation (compass and distance counting
meter)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Underwater_orienteering](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Underwater_orienteering)

I'm quite sure, because I was involved in this kind of sportive activity
during the eighties and nineties of the last century and have build this and
similar equipment myself.

~~~
willvarfar
I assume, from the context, those show Boettger in Spain before his tragic
demise?

~~~
mbeex
> those show Boettger in Spain

Not the left one - look at the three peoples physique. IIRC, the KSK
participated in non-military competitions at the time. The image could show
some of them. The second (and also the first) one shows a device design not
seen before the eighties, I think.

------
nwellnhof
Related:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/East_German_balloon_escape](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/East_German_balloon_escape)

------
vonnik
For those interested in Cold War dynamics between East and West Germany, the
autobiography of Markus Wolf is very good.

[https://www.amazon.com/Man-Without-Face-Markus-
Wolf/dp/18916...](https://www.amazon.com/Man-Without-Face-Markus-
Wolf/dp/1891620126)

